# Games under 600MB



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello guys,

Can someone give me some games under 600MB? Not HDD required space, the download file size. 

Thanks!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Most indie games will be under that amount for download size.
You could also check the download size for each of these games which are all published after 2005:
GOG.com
When you click on a game it shows the download size.

Some examples:
FTL: Faster Than Light 
Limbo 
Legend of Grimrock
Torchlight
To The Moon


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

I like Racing games, can u name some. Apart from NFS series.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is there any reason for the 600mb download limit? That's an unusually specific number to choose when most people look for system specs as a limiting factor rather than the size of the installation files. If you're downloading from a legitimate source, you will be able to pause and resume the download, so size shouldn't matter.

Most new, high-end racing games and sims are well over 600mb. What kind of games do you like?

If you need advice on which games will run on your computer, please post your specs.


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

koala said:


> Is there any reason for the 600mb download limit? That's an unusually specific number to choose when most people look for system specs as a limiting factor rather than the size of the installation files. If you're downloading from a legitimate source, you will be able to pause and resume the download, so size shouldn't matter.
> 
> Most new, high-end racing games and sims are well over 600mb. What kind of games do you like?
> 
> If you need advice on which games will run on your computer, please post your specs.


I have a limited connection, so downloading large files is too troubling so thats why I asked for games with download size less than 600MB.

And my system specs,

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/5/2014, 17:07:59
       Machine name: DULSHANPC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: n/a
          Processor: n/a (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 1976MB RAM
          Page File: 1336MB used, 2616MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
       Manufacturer: 
          Chip type: 
           DAC type: 
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07
     Display Memory: 796 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 64 MB
      Shared Memory: 732 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: 
         Monitor Id: 
        Native Mode: 
        Output Type: 
        Driver Name: 
Driver File Version:  ()
     Driver Version: 
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6902-11CF-B978-2C35A7C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x2A42
          SubSys ID: 0x1526103C
        Revision ID: 0x0007
 Driver Strong Name: oem7.inf:IntelGfx.NTx86.6.0:iCNT0:8.15.10.2869:pci\ven_8086&dev_2a42
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeVC1_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7666&SUBSYS_103C1526&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 15:30:21, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 15:30:21, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2939
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/14/2009 05:21:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:41:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:41:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:41:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x2188, 0x0AE1
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 05:15:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 18:00:12, 53120 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 05:15:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:44, 41552 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07\3&33FD14CA&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:29:29, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07\3&33FD14CA&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 9037312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 4896768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng500.bin, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 982240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng500.bin, 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 439308 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg500m.bin, 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 92356 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 51652 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 60015 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 60226 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 60254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 1090 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.cpa, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 1921265 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhcp32.dll, 1.05.0002.0001 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhsip32.dll, 1.05.0002.0001 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 208896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 95232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 57856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 268832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 195584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 115200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 228864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 138784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 172064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 828928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 173600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 261632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\TVWSetup.exe, 1.00.0001.0000 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:42, 8195616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\gfxSrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 3158560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe.config, 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IGFXDEVLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 180256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 82944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 82944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 139909 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118745 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.da-DK.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 114261 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.de-DE.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 122709 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.el-GR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 178407 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.es-ES.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 122927 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.en-US.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 110211 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118697 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 120800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.he-IL.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 133746 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.it-IT.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 125558 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 136401 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 123230 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 114852 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119586 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118409 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 120366 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119067 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 165395 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118058 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 114372 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.th-TH.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 189552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 121173 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 102883 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 104044 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 11405824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 4338688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_40.dll, 9.24.0950.2656 (English), 10/15/2008 06:22:52, 452440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumdx32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 571904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v2869.dll, 1.02.0030.0000 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 81920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:29:43, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:01, 28032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:49:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:56:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 17:59:12, 132992 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07\3&33FD14CA&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:29:43, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M LPC Interface Controller - 2919
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2919&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:50:43, 13888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 294A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_294A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_93\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Network Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8171&SUBSYS_1467103C&REV_10\885522FEFF4CE00000
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_02\01000000FFFF000000
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys, 7.02.1125.2008 (English), 7/14/2009 03:32:52, 139776 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
D3DGear Hight Performance Decoder,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Xiph.Org Vorbis Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16907
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Xiph.Org Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16907
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Xiph.Org Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Microphone 2,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Video Capture Sources:
HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
Racing games with download links will be much appreciated!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

These games should be small enough to download quickly.
racing games download for free - Softonic
Racing Games Free Download - Gametop
Racing Car & Bike Games - FreeGamePick
Racing games for your PC | PCWorld


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

koala said:


> These games should be small enough to download quickly.
> racing games download for free - Softonic
> Racing Games Free Download - Gametop
> Racing Car & Bike Games - FreeGamePick
> Racing games for your PC | PCWorld


No, I want games more like NFS which have better graphics and all.
If there are no such racing games other categories would be ok.
And wht about Compressed games?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check out some of the game download sites to see which ones are under 600mb. It would take too long for us to go through every game from all categories looking at their sizes and suitability.

Games with NFS quality graphics are going to be around 2-4gb to download. Also, they might not run very well at higher settings with your Intel onboard graphics.

You could try an online racer like TrackMania Forever.

List of PC racing games: Metacritic


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

koala said:


> Check out some of the game download sites to see which ones are under 600mb. It would take too long for us to go through every game from all categories looking at their sizes and suitability.
> 
> Games with NFS quality graphics are going to be around 2-4gb to download. Also, they might not run very well at higher settings with your Intel onboard graphics.
> 
> You could try an online racer like TrackMania Forever.


Ok thanks, if you find any please let me know.


----------



## VergilDD (Nov 10, 2012)

*Need some games...*

Hello guys,

I need some games that should work fine in my Laptop. Its a pretty old one though. And the download size of the game from Steam or anything should be less than 600MB.

Laptop specs:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/11/2014, 18:12:29
       
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
       System Model: n/a
               BIOS: n/a
          Processor: n/a (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 1976MB RAM
          Page File: 1462MB used, 2490MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
       Manufacturer: 
          Chip type: 
           DAC type: 
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07
     Display Memory: 796 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 64 MB
      Shared Memory: 732 MB
       Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: 
         Monitor Id: 
        Native Mode: 
        Output Type: 
        Driver Name: 
Driver File Version:  ()
     Driver Version: 
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: , 0 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6902-11CF-B978-2C35A7C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x2A42
          SubSys ID: 0x1526103C
        Revision ID: 0x0007
 Driver Strong Name: oem7.inf:IntelGfx.NTx86.6.0:iCNT0:8.15.10.2869:pci\ven_8086&dev_2a42
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeVC1_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7666&SUBSYS_103C1526&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 15:30:21, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 15:30:21, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2939
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/14/2009 05:21:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:41:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:41:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 04:41:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x2188, 0x0AE1
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 05:15:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 18:00:12, 53120 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 05:15:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 06:50:44, 41552 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07\3&33FD14CA&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd32.sys, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 9037312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 4896768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng500.bin, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 982240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng500.bin, 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 439308 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg500m.bin, 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 92356 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 51652 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 60015 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 60226 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 60254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.vp, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 1090 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa32.cpa, 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 1921265 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhcp32.dll, 1.05.0002.0001 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhsip32.dll, 1.05.0002.0001 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 208896 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 95232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 57856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 268832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 195584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 115200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 228864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 138784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 172064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 828928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 173600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 261632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\TVWSetup.exe, 1.00.0001.0000 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:42, 8195616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\gfxSrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 3158560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe.config, 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 259 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IGFXDEVLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 180256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 82944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 82944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 84992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 85504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 139909 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118745 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.da-DK.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 114261 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.de-DE.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 122709 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.el-GR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 178407 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.es-ES.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 122927 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.en-US.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 110211 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118697 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 120800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.he-IL.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 133746 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119616 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.it-IT.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 125558 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 136401 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 123230 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 114852 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119586 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118409 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 120366 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119067 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 165395 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 118058 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 114372 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 119360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.th-TH.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 189552 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 121173 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 102883 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources, 11/13/2012 15:43:34, 104044 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 11405824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:36, 4338688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_40.dll, 9.24.0950.2656 (English), 10/15/2008 06:22:52, 452440 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumdx32.dll, 8.15.0010.2869 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:38, 571904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxCoIn_v2869.dll, 1.02.0030.0000 (English), 11/13/2012 15:43:40, 81920 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:29:43, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:01, 28032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:49:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:56:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 17:59:12, 132992 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07\3&33FD14CA&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:29:43, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9M LPC Interface Controller - 2919
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2919&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 06:50:43, 13888 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 294A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_294A&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_93\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8171&SUBSYS_1467103C&REV_10\885522FEFF4CE00000
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rtl8192se.sys, 2011.00.0204.2010 (English), 2/4/2010 19:05:30, 1000992 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2944
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2944&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_02\01000000FFFF000000
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt86win7.sys, 7.02.1125.2008 (English), 7/14/2009 03:32:52, 139776 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 18:00:06, 153984 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_07\3&33FD14CA&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:29:29, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_1526103C&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 05:21:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:30:06, 284672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 15:31:09, 258560 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
D3DGear Hight Performance Decoder,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
Xiph.Org Vorbis Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
BBDumpFilter,0x00200000,1,0,bbmemdumpflt.ax,9.00.0000.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16907
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,9.00.0000.0000
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Xiph.Org Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,16.04.3508.0205
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Sony Wave Hammer Surround,0x00200000,1,1,mchammer.dll,1.01.0000.2271
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16907
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16724
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16905
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16724
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Sony ExpressFX Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Equalization,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Flange/Wah-Wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Stutter,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfxpfx3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony ExpressFX Audio Restoration,0x00200000,1,1,xpvinyl.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Multi-Band Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Track Compressor,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Dither,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Chorus,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Distortion,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Gapper/Snipper,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Simple Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Reverb,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Multi-Tap Delay,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Track Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Graphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Track EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sftrkfx1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Smooth/Enhance,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Resonant Filter,0x00200000,1,1,sfresfilter.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Parametric EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Time Stretch,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Noise Gate,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Paragraphic EQ,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Vibrato,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Pan,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Pitch Shift,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack1.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Volume,0x00200000,1,1,sffrgpnv.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Flange/Wah-wah,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Graphic Dynamics,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack2.dll,1.01.0000.2271
Sony Amplitude Modulation,0x00200000,1,1,sfppack3.dll,1.01.0000.2271

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
EA VP60® Simple Decoder ,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
EA VP61® Advanced Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
EA VP61® Advanced Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
Xiph.Org Vorbis Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16724

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Microphone 2,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16867

Video Capture Sources:
HP Webcam [2 MP Fixed],0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16867
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16867

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16899

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16905

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------

